# Probleme mit startx und KDE

## sjannasch

Hallo,

ich möchte XFree und KDE über "startx" manuell starten und habe dazu in "/etc/rc.conf" XSESSION=KDE angegeben. Trotzedem startet X regelmässig mit twm als Windowmanager. KDE bzw kdm funktionieren einwandfrei wenn sie "/etc/init.d/xdm start" oder einfach mit "kdm" gestartet werden.

Wo liegt mein Problem (dieses spezielle meine ich).

Vielen Dank schon einmal

----------

## easyTiger

Hi,

hab das selbe Problem. Mit 

```
export XSESSION=KDE
```

 oder 

```
export XSESSION=KDE3
```

 bekomme ich zwar einen K-Desktop Anmeldebildschirm. aber unter Session Type kann ich nur default oder failsafe auswählen.

easyTiger

----------

## Beforegod

Ganz einfache Lösung :

in der /etc/rc.conf wird nur der Starttype für xdm festgelegt.

Das heisst steht Dort kde wird kdm geladen usw.

Um nun über startx KDE zu starten nehme man einen beliebigen Editor

und lege in seinem Home Verzeichnis folgende Datei an :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> .xinitrc
> 
> 

 

In dieser Datei steht nur eine Zeile

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> exec startkde
> 
> 

 

----------

## easyTiger

Hmm,

ich habe die Datei angelegt hat aber nix gebracht.

Ich bekomme zwar den "K Desktop Enviroment" Anmeldebildschirm, kann aber nur default oder failsafe auswählen.

Auf meinem Laptop kann ich da noch KDE 3.02 oder so auswählen.

easyTiger

----------

## sjannasch

Also für mich war das mit .xinitrc die Lösung vielen Dank noch einmal. Schade dass es nicht allen geholfen hat.

----------

## tooly

Hallo zusammen, nur ein schuss ins blaue : habt Ihr nach dem emerge xfree und emerge kde auch rc-update add xdm default eingegeben ?

mfg

  tooly

----------

## aardvark

 *easyTiger wrote:*   

> Hmm,
> 
> ich habe die Datei angelegt hat aber nix gebracht.
> 
> Ich bekomme zwar den "K Desktop Enviroment" Anmeldebildschirm, kann aber nur default oder failsafe auswählen.
> ...

 

wenn du startes mit "kdm" bekommst du anmeldeschirm

wenn du mit "startx" anfangst bist du schon angemeldet und bekommst du wenn alles richtig ist, kein anmeldeschirm!

dass in dein kdm anmeldeschirm kein kde aus zu waehlen is, ist allerdings komisch. im verzeichnis /etc/X11/Sessions muess auch kde dabei sein , sonst ist das de grund. Dann ist irgenwas schiff gegenagen beim installieren. kannst noch versuchen "/etc/init.d/xdm start" aus zu fuehren und schauen ob KDE dabei ist.

Viel spass

----------

## batnator

Hallo,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem, diese Lösung funktioniert bei mir. (Installiertes KDE-3.0.2)

```
EXPORT XSESSION=kde-3.0.2
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## sjannasch

Noch eine Anmerkung zu dem obigen Hinweis, das in rc.conf nur das verhalten von "xdm start" festgelegt wird. Ich habe das so verstanden, das die Variable "DISPLAYMANAGER" dafür zuständig ist, die Variable "XSESSION" jedoch das verhalten von "startx" beeinflußt. So verstehe ich zumindest die Kommentare in rc.conf.

Gruss Sven-Eric Jannasch

----------

## easyTiger

Hallo,

es funktioniert jetzt bei mir. Mit startx starte ich KDE.

Ich habe allerdings DISPLAMANGER und XSESSION in der /etc/rc.conf auskommentiert und XDM mit  rc-update del xdm wieder aus den startup-scripts entfernt (dank an tooly).

Danke 

easyTiger

----------

## nevermind

Wie sieht denn das dann bei Fluxbox aus?  :Smile: 

----------

## spyro

ich hab bei fluxbox einfach den 'displaymanager' auskommentiert mit 'rc-update del xdm default' entfernt und unter 'xsession' fluxbox eingetragen.

in der .xsession hab ich meine sachen wie dockapps drin.

ansonsten hab ich in /etc/X11/Sessions/fluxbox noch das hier:

```
#!/bin/sh 

startup=$HOME/.xsession 

#xsession 

if [ -f "$startup" ]; then 

if [ -x "$startup" ]; then 

source "$startup" & 

else 

source /bin/sh "$startup" & 

fi 

fi 

# And finally we'll start fluxbox, 

/usr/bin/fluxbox 

```

das stammt von hier da ich mein fluxbox mit gdm gestartet hab und das einfach drin gelassen hab. ob das was ändert - ka?  :Mr. Green: 

.spyro

----------

